# today's photo of Lancik



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

just thought i'd share: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0359.jpg

he is so very precious.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

aaawwwwwwwwwwwwww. how cute is that


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, he is so, so adorable. I just wanna cuddle him and love him to bits!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Can I go there and cuddle with him? Please? Right now?!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

EEEE! EEEE! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He looks so calm and happy with you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a sweet sweet boy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's so precious.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is a really great picture, he looks so comfortable and calm! Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

So stinkin cute, I can hardly stand it! Ahh


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

thank you everyone.  

last night we both lay down for a while, Lancik pressing gently against my cheek (no, seriously, it was a lovely feeling), warm in my breath.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Awww!! !!! ! Sooo cute!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That is the picture of contentment...like a big happy sigh...he's got a buddha smile, too!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> thank you everyone.
> 
> last night we both lay down for a while, Lancik pressing gently against my cheek (no, seriously, it was a lovely feeling), warm in my breath.


I'm sure that he found a great deal of comfort in it too.


----------

